# Show your Viaje Collection/latest Viaje Purchase!



## Batista30

What's your latest Viaje Purchase? Let's see those pics!

How about those existing Viaje Collections that I know some of you have? Let's see those pics!

If it has to do with Viaje and it's a pic, post it!

Who's gonna start this off! :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

You should! Viaje whore!

I am looking forward to seeing these pictures  Viaje makes some great smokes.


----------



## Batista30

Ok, I'll break it in slow. A Summerfest Torpedo (with shaggy foot) on a Satori Box.


----------



## Reino




----------



## ekengland07

Reino said:


>


HAHA You stole my idea!


----------



## Batista30

LOL !!!! A+ for effort John! 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:





Eric, you get a "you stole my idea" pat on your back. :crazy:


----------



## Reino

I'll post up the few lonely soldiers when I get home tonight.

Sorry Eric, I didnt steal it just beat you to it! =)


----------



## ekengland07

Reino said:


> I'll post up the few lonely soldiers when I get home tonight.
> 
> Sorry Eric, I didnt steal it just beat you to it! =)


Fair enough.


----------



## eljimmy

Never had one or seen one in person so it will be cool to see pics.


----------



## thebayratt

Ok, I'm throwing them all out! This cigar pron should get some mouths watering...

This stash may gow some this weekend too :dance:

7-Satori Nirvana, 6-Satori Zen

10-WLP, 2- 2010 Holiday Blend, 5- Satori Karma

Summerfest, S&B(2), Platino, Oro Fernando, Platino Samurai, Exclusivo Double Edged Sword


----------



## Batista30

Now that's what I'm talking about Shawn! I love it! Have you tried the Samurai yet? An absolutely beautiful collection with the "Viaje" clock to top it off!


----------



## Rock31

Veeral you're up, let's see the Viaje!


----------



## Reino

Nice pics and collection Shawn! 
Love the clock.


----------



## Batista30

Top: Satori Zen; Bottom: Satori Karma; Right: Satori Nirvana









Summerfest Torpedo (with Shaggy foot)









Skull & Bones (2nd Release(L) and 1st Release (R)); Holiday Blend 2009


----------



## Batista30

Holiday Blend 2010 (Left-Torpedo, Right - Petite Robusto)










White Label Project (WLP)










Viaje Double Edged Sword (DES)










Left: TNT, Middle: 50/50 Black Label, Right: 50/50 Red Label


----------



## ekengland07

Impressive. Absolutely impressive.


----------



## Rock31

Very nice collection there buddy!

Those TNTs and DES are beauties.


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Very nice collection there buddy!
> 
> Those TNTs and DES are beauties.


Yes. Those TNT are pretty much the coolest looking cigar I've seen.


----------



## BDog

Amazing Collection V. I aspire to that kind of greatness! I would post mine, but they are in the wineador 234.59 miles away. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Batista30

Our additional orders should be in tomorrow. Pics of them to follow!


----------



## BDog

Cant wait to see em! [URL=http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/facebook-smileys.html]


----------



## donovanrichardson

Shawn and Veeral, awesome Viaje collections! I am impressed with the huge collection and they all look awesome, great pics!

Now...I'll just stick my hands in those boxes and rummage around and get a couple :drum:


----------



## thebayratt

Batista30 said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about Shawn! I love it! Have you tried the Samurai yet? An absolutely beautiful collection with the "Viaje" clock to top it off!


No, haven't tried the Samuri yet.

My dog ate the clock the day after I took the pic. Trying to get another Viaje (besides the one I got from you) to do another clock. Hopefully this weekend I can get an empty. Going to a shop who carries Vaije.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Check out my Viaje collection....










Oh well, got some catching up to do....


----------



## jbrown287

Awesome collections guys. Wish I had that kind of Viaje stock. Mine is limited to about 10 smokes. 

Veeral, we are still waiting on that TNT review:bounce:


----------



## Batista30

Johnny Rock said:


> Check out my Viaje collection....
> 
> Oh well, got some catching up to do....


:faint:Amazing!



jbrown287 said:


> Awesome collections guys. Wish I had that kind of Viaje stock. Mine is limited to about 10 smokes.
> 
> Veeral, we are still waiting on that TNT review:bounce:


I bet you are waiting! I'll try for tomorrow. It's between that and the DES.


----------



## BMack

Be jealous, be very jealous. LOL.


----------



## Batista30

Brian, you didn't try one yet? Gotta try it!


----------



## Evonnida

Here's mine...
All Satori








Holiday Blend, S&B, 50/50, Summerfest and WLP


----------



## donovanrichardson

Erich that is sweet!

And hey Brian, you got two more Viajes than me haha!


----------



## Batista30

Damn, Erich, that's alot of Satori all stacked up like logs! Nice collection!


----------



## BMack

Batista30 said:


> Brian, you didn't try one yet? Gotta try it!


They are on queue! I've been smoking smaller vitolas because it's been humid and cold out lately. Humid + cold = cold^2


----------



## NTA_Ben

Veeral,

I thought I had a good collection of Viaje. I yield to you, kind sir.


----------



## Batista30

BMack said:


> They are on queue! I've been smoking smaller vitolas because it's been humid and cold out lately. Humid + cold = cold^2


Well, don't feel bad for smoking them. My humi is your humi.



NTA_Ben said:


> Veeral,
> 
> I thought I had a good collection of Viaje. I yield to you, kind sir.


Thanks Ben, I'd really love to get my hands on some s&b this year! (as well as others of course!)


----------



## BMack

Batista30 said:


> Well, don't feel bad for smoking them. My humi is your humi.


I promise they'll be smoked! Thanks for the sentiment brother! I'd share the same offer but that's a more depressing thought rather than a generous sentiment! I have nothing you'd want that you don't already have, hahaha. :hail:


----------



## tobacmon

Sorry Veeral need to get some first---Nice pictures so far.....First I thought you said " Va J J like them there girls in Hollywood call their , well you know Va J J....


----------



## deep

:bowdownang V!:bowdown:

You have a monster pile! You must have 20% of all the WLP that were made!:roll:

Thoses TNT's eluded me - have you had one yet? what are they like?


----------



## Batista30

tobacmon said:


> Sorry Veeral need to get some first---Nice pictures so far.....First I thought you said " Va J J like them there girls in Hollywood call their , well you know Va J J....


Would I expect anything else from you? You and Fiddlegrin crack me up! :rofl:



deep said:


> :bowdownang V!:bowdown:
> 
> You have a monster pile! You must have 20% of all the WLP that were made!:roll:
> 
> Thoses TNT's eluded me - have you had one yet? what are they like?


I'm going to smoke one this week. It seems many people want to know about the TNTs!


----------



## Max_Power

deep said:


> :bowdownang V!:bowdown:
> 
> You have a monster pile! You must have 20% of all the WLP that were made!:roll:
> 
> Thoses TNT's eluded me - have you had one yet? what are they like?


LOL. I think it was 10% actually.


----------



## Batista30

Our group buy Viaje cigars came in!

Viaje Oro Perfecto


----------



## Batista30

Viaje Platino Reserva


----------



## treatneggy

Older pics, I've smoked/sold a few of these off since I took them:

Satori Karma









Summerfest Robusto









Exclusivo Robusto









DES


----------



## KcJason1

Never had a Viaje.. Still trying to get my local B&M to order some Viaje and Los Blancos in... Kinda sounds like the owner doesn't like the staff aren't big fans so they don't wanna invest. 

Those Satori Maduro's look super oily and delicious though..


----------



## BDog

[URL=http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/skype-emoticons.html]


----------



## Batista30

Bruce, I'm telling you, those reservas are absolutely beautiful. They SMELL DELICIOUS. Actually remind me of a 45th/46th maduro, box pressed and all.


----------



## Max_Power

OK, Here we go

These are all tucked away in the cooler












And these are in the top of my humidor, just waiting for the nicer weather


----------



## Batista30

Ah ha!!!! Someone finally pulled the boxes out of the cooler! Thanks for the pics Chris! I believe that cigar is a DES. Either that or a Platino Perfecto. My eyes are fixated on the skull and bones....


----------



## smelvis

Very nice Pictures Chris 


Now if Veeral will pop out the camera and stop hiding we all opened ours, Come on bro show time LOL


----------



## tobacmon

Batista30 said:


> Our group buy Viaje cigars came in!
> 
> Viaje Oro Perfecto


*Can someone say Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet--*-


----------



## tobacmon

Quoted from Batista30---------*Would I expect anything else from you? You and Fiddlegrin crack me up!* :rofl:

*I Resemble That Remark----Fiddlegrin made me post it!!!!*


----------



## NTA_Ben

I'll post my collection Sunday, but for now.....my Stinky ashtray:


----------



## Bunker

I have never smoked a Viaje, but I did just buy a Whodeeni sampler so I would have a few more selections for Andy's Pass


----------



## Batista30

Ben, that's a beautiful ashtray! Looks sharp! 

Rick, I may be doing some viaje/tat group buys soon.


----------



## Son Of Thor

After receiving my Viajes from the group buy today and some from Excel yesterday I decided they all needed their own tray in the wine cooler. So I did a little rearranging to get them all into one spot and got a couple pictures of my Viaje collection.


----------



## Batista30

Very nice Corey! Am I the only one that wants to rip the packaging off the skull and bones?


----------



## jbrown287

I think it's safe to say that a lot of people have something of a collection going now thanks to Veeral. I love adding to mine.


----------



## Son Of Thor

The only reason I haven't yet is because I have the 2 singles also. Those TNT's are a pretty big stick, thats what caught my attention when opening the box today.


----------



## Batista30

jbrown287 said:


> I think it's safe to say that a lot of people have something of a collection going now thanks to Veeral. I love adding to mine.


:lalala:



Son Of Thor said:


> The only reason I haven't yet is because I have the 2 singles also. Those TNT's are a pretty big stick, thats what caught my attention when opening the box today.


I can say with 100% certainty the TNT is worth the money. You'll be smoking that for over 2 hours.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I don't doubt that, I'm generally a pretty slow smoker to begin with.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Corey, awesome tray of Viajes! Looks like you covered all of your bases with these beauties, they look absolutely awesome! Very impressed and would be proud to own that stash haha!


----------



## thebayratt

8- Viaje Candelas
8- Viaje Exclusivo Shorts


----------



## Batista30

Woohaa! The return of the exclusivo!

There's something about the band and pigtail that makes the cigar so enticing!


----------



## KcJason1

Son Of Thor said:


> The only reason I haven't yet is because I have the 2 singles also. Those TNT's are a pretty big stick, thats what caught my attention when opening the box today.


Me as well.. I figured they were a corona gorda size... Then opens the box and was wowed... Looks like. 1.5-2hr smoke!


----------



## Batista30

The TNT should honestly run you 2+ hours.


----------



## thebayratt

Got a _few _Viajes today.


----------



## Batista30

I've noticed that the new skull and bones label give off a different kind of "glow" when taking pictures.


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> Got a _few _Viajes today.


Very nice pickups Shawn!!


----------



## karatekyle

Hey just so everyone here knows, they're selling viaje platino jefe on BCP.

***************.com


----------



## Sarge

here she be... my modest Viaje Vault:

wait there's more?


----------



## smelvis

karatekyle said:


> Hey just so everyone here knows, they're selling viaje platino jefe on BCP.
> 
> ***************.com


Good to see Thanks for sharing for those that don't Know they have been the single largest Troop supporting retailer bar none, Travis and his crew have been great to deal with and have never turned me down when I asked for help for our fighting Men and Women in uniform!

Thanks ***************.com and Travis

Dave


----------



## karatekyle

smelvis said:


> Good to see Thanks for sharing for those that don't Know they have been the single largest Troop supporting retailer bar none, Travis and his crew have been great to deal with and have never turned me down when I asked for help for our fighting Men and Women in uniform!
> 
> Thanks ***************.com and Travis
> 
> Dave


Yeah I love that they send free 3 packs to APO addresses and stuff. I've heard they've been some of the best guys as far as troop donations go. Its good to see the rumors are true. Keep up the great work BCP!


----------



## Evonnida

My updated Viaje stash...


----------



## Habano

I think I own maybe one, if not any, Viaje cigars. I guess I'm missing out on all the fuss about them!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> I think I own maybe one, if not any, Viaje cigars. I guess I'm missing out on all the fuss about them!


I think I am in the same boat David, they just seem to have not made their way into my humidor! It's a shame, being that all their releases are such limited releases too!


----------



## Batista30

Fine with me.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Bought my first ones today. I got a good deal on them. A box and a single. Haven't opened the box because it's for aging. Here is a pic of the single. total was only $40! Yep, a good deal!


----------



## tpharkman

Does anyone have any of the 2010 Viaje Oro Reservas left? My collection is growing thin...


----------



## Batista30

tpharkman said:


> Does anyone have any of the 2010 Viaje Oro Reservas left? My collection is growing thin...


Sorry Thad. After these hit the CA Top 25, people bought them out. I believe I can only get the 2010 VPR NO 6's now.


----------



## tpharkman

I found some at a non-local B&M last summer and they were incredible. Bought five more from Shuckins and I am getting thin. IMHO the ORO makes the Platino look as bad as UCONN made Butler look tonight...but what the heck do I know.


----------



## Batista30

tpharkman said:


> I found some at a non-local B&M last summer and they were incredible. Bought five more from Shuckins and I am getting thin. IMHO the ORO makes the Platino look as bad as UCONN made Butler look tonight...but what the heck do I know.


You could be right but I haven't smoked my VOR's yet. I have to say though the VPRs are a pretty good cigar so if you say the ORO is better well then, I'm looking forward to a great smoke.

The 2011's are coming out very soon, we'll see if they changed the blend.


----------



## tpharkman

Batista30 said:


> You could be right but I haven't smoked my VOR's yet. I have to say though the VPRs are a pretty good cigar so if you say the ORO is better well then, I'm looking forward to a great smoke.
> 
> The 2011's are coming out very soon, we'll see if they changed the blend.


It should knock your socks off, that is if richer flavor and greater complexity are your thing.:first:

The Platino wasn't a bad cigar it just didn't make me pay attention.


----------



## KcJason1

tpharkman said:


> Does anyone have any of the 2010 Viaje Oro Reservas left? My collection is growing thin...


You sir have a PM..


----------



## Batista30

Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary (Exclusivo blend)


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary (Exclusivo blend)


Gorgeous.

What's next to be released at this point? reservas?


----------



## Batista30

Yep, Oro Reservas very soon. But I haven't tried my 2010 yet, even though the blend may be slightly different.


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Yep, Oro Reservas very soon. But I haven't tried my 2010 yet, even though the blend may be slightly different.


Very soon as is this month, right? I thought that's what I had read.

Local shop hadn't heard from Viaje about these as of yesterday.


----------



## Rock31

Pipedreamz said:


> Bought my first ones today. I got a good deal on them. A box and a single. Haven't opened the box because it's for aging. Here is a pic of the single. total was only $40! Yep, a good deal!


Best S&B Ever!


----------



## Kampaigner

Now that's a sexy Band on that Cigar lol


----------



## Batista30

I give him credit for actually taking the time to make it, but the cedar sleeve is a dead giveaway! LOL.


----------



## deep

Veeral (or anyone),

Have you tried the Tower sticks yet?


----------



## ekengland07

deep said:


> Veeral (or anyone),
> 
> Have you tried the Tower sticks yet?


Mine should arrive tomorrow. Hoping to fire one up soon.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Very nice collections. A quick noob question, with cigar types such as the Summerfest Torpedo (with Shaggy foot). Do you cut the shagg end off before lighting? :hat:


----------



## Batista30

Sherlockholms said:


> Very nice collections. A quick noob question, with cigar types such as the Summerfest Torpedo (with Shaggy foot). Do you cut the shagg end off before lighting? :hat:


Most people cut off the shag. I left 3/4 inch of shag to light and didn't notice any burn/flavor/draw issues.


----------



## Cigar_Drew

I can't seem to find any of these cigars in stock anywhere. Does anyone have a suggestion? Minus: ***************.com


----------



## Animal

Cigar_Drew said:


> I can't seem to find any of these cigars in stock anywhere. Does anyone have a suggestion? Minus: ***************.com


Viaje's are usually pretty hard to find online. New Havana Cigars carries some, but for the most part the LE's sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## dubels

New Havana Cigar, Tower Cigars, Corona Cigar Company are the few that I know of that sell online.


----------



## 1Linnie

Asked this chick to show me her Vajaha last nigh and the smacked me...:lalala:


----------



## karatekyle

1Linnie said:


> Asked this chick to show me her Vajaha last nigh and the smacked me...:lalala:


Haha oh goodness. Viaje jokes.

And shame on you for being so tactless with a woman. You should've gotten kicked in the Family Blend!
:kicknuts:

Haha.


----------



## thebayratt

[No message]


----------



## Reino

Very nice Shawn!!!
My box and 5er came in yesterday. Had to smoke one last night, very nice.
They def need time to dry out some but a great smoke!


----------



## PUROGUY

Cigar_Drew said:


> I can't seem to find any of these cigars in stock anywhere. Does anyone have a suggestion? Minus: ***************.com


 Try Atlantic Cigar.com.


----------



## Reino

Say Veeral, all the Viaje's I got from your group buys are getting darker and darker.
Crazy how much they have changed in color in a few months. Cant wait to smoke some soon! When I get my draws I will finally post up some V pics.


----------



## Batista30

Reino said:


> Say Veeral, all the Viaje's I got from your group buys are getting darker and darker.
> Crazy how much they have changed in color in a few months. Cant wait to smoke some soon! When I get my draws I will finally post up some V pics.


Are you using your oven as a humidor again.....


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Are you using your oven as a humidor again.....


Lol. Does stoving work on Cigars like it does pipe tobacco?


----------



## Reino

dont worry I put some jell jars in there!

seriously, the oro's or were those exclusivo robusto's, tnt's, the shorts, crazy color change. going to be interesting how they age. I really think these are going to be great sticks.
I finnally scored some DES's to. =)


----------



## BDog

Very Artsy Shawn! Well done! Love the Black and White and use of perspective in that shot! Ever do any HDR?


----------



## Batista30

Reino said:


> dont worry I put some jell jars in there!
> 
> seriously, the oro's or were those exclusivo robusto's, tnt's, the shorts, crazy color change. going to be interesting how they age. I really think these are going to be great sticks.
> I finnally scored some DES's to. =)


Glad you managed to get your hands on some DES. Pretty solid smokes. Probably one of my favorites. :mrgreen:


----------



## mattehh

My brains are going to be eaten today!!! I can't stop the invasion! Help!!!

More to come later tonight.


----------



## mattehh

*The Invasion Has Begun*

So my brains are mush. Had 2 of these beauties. Wow! This is a full flavor, hit you in your face stick. Will get on later to put up more pics and show you a little present I got for myself.


----------



## Rock31

That's a serious cut on that cigar....how was it?


----------



## Batista30

I think my dad has those shoes in the picture.


----------



## tobacmon

Had my very first DES this morning and was wondering how it compares to the rest. In your opinion is the DES the top of the heap or is there another that is better, Though I enjoyed it very much it was not what i was anticipating--If that makes sense--


----------



## Reino

Have not smoked one yet. I will fire one up this after noon.


----------



## mattehh

So here are some pics from the event last night and my present

Andre Farkas (Left) Paul Palmer, Casa Fernadez (Right)


Sitting down
Paul Palmer, Casa Fernandez (Left) Arsenio Ramos, Master Blender for Andre (Right)


So this is a present to myself for being such a good guy...LOL
 


Here is a hat signed by Andre


The Zombies have a new home for awhile


----------



## Reino

Very nice. Sweet score! Cant wait for mine.
Did you see the VPR DT's?


----------



## mattehh

Yes and I also saw him sign a box for you I believe. James came over and handed him 3 boxes to sign.


----------



## Reino

I asked James for a box, doubt it is for me.


----------



## Reino

that would be very cool though!


----------



## Batista30

Awesome pics Matt! Its good to see Andre at some events. I asked James if he could get some boxes signed for me, so hopefully those were mine. Hoping....


----------



## mattehh

Yes he was signing stuff all day. One thing that was pretty funny to see was when Arsenio sat with the three Burn girls. I wish I had pics of that. He was a pimp!!! He was loving every minute of it. Hopefully James will post those on FB.


----------



## smelvis

I am tired of chasing these  Except for the S&B's all of mine will go out in bombs or to the troops. Goodbye Viaje


----------



## smelvis

Okay changed my mind, these are so good gonna sell them at auction. better use for the troops that way. sorry for barging in and carry on gents.


----------



## BMack

If you really gotta get rid of them I'll take the bullet for you bud, anything for you...


----------



## Reino

Bump and............

Well with the dust still swirling and I guess no one has received any Zombies yet and we are all waiting for the actual outcome I figured we start talking about the Exclusivo Chiquitos coming out next month which actually starts next week. 

:drum:


----------



## Max_Power

Reino said:


> Bump and............
> 
> Well with the dust still swirling and I guess no one has received any Zombies yet and we are all waiting for the actual outcome I figured we start talking about the Exclusivo Chiquitos coming out next month which actually starts next week.
> 
> :drum:


Reservas too.


----------



## Reino

oh yes indeed VOR DT's and VPR DT's, thanks Chris. I forgot I spent $500 and have nothing for it yet!


----------



## Max_Power

Reino said:


> oh yes indeed VOR DT's and VPR DT's, thanks Chris. I forgot I spent $500 and have nothing for it yet!


LOLs. I'm just gonna bring $150 to the store and split it over the 2 lines.


----------



## Reino

I went with Zombies and the VPR. Not an Oro fan myself but they are some cool looking sticks.


----------



## mattehh

So I was playing around the other day and here are some pics to satisfy your taste buds...


----------



## mattehh

So my collection had grown!!



Sticks in pic:
-Zombie (21)
-S&B MOAB (1)
-S&B WMD (1)
-50/50 Red Lable Churchill (1)
-Exclusivo Corona Gorda (2)
-Summerfest 2010 Shaggy Foot (1)
-Satori Nirvana (1)
-Oro Delicado (2)
-Oro Reserva #5 (1)
-Plantino Reserve DT (1)
-Plantino Reserve Cabinet Perfecto#2 (1)
-Plantino Reserve #6 (1)
-Plantino Samurai (1)

So with the additions of all these I think I am going to start collecting all Viaje sticks. I know I am going to have trouble finding some of the sticks but darn it I am going to try.


----------



## Evonnida

Wow, so that's where all the Zombies went!!


----------



## Rock31

where are my zombies


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

smelvis said:


> I am tired of chasing these  Except for the S&B's all of mine will go out in bombs or to the troops. Goodbye Viaje


Thanks for the tease!


----------



## tpharkman

Did those Somalian pirates somewhow grab all the zombies? These sticks need to rename themselves the body snatchers. They have been (be) really damn wet.


----------



## mattehh

So here is a new pic of the new sticks


----------

